# The new passwords and codes



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2007)

OK all I'll try to explain. Doug and Brian are doing the best they can but maybe some backround may help.

For TUG members, who also are BBS users, there will be two passwords and one BBS code you'll have to deal with.

1. Your BBS username and code
-this is something which hasn't changed at all. Continue to use it like you have all along.

2. Your TUG member name and Password. This is what changed last month. So now each TUG member will have their own username & Password. You should have recieved a email last month with  your username & a temporary password.  Most people are using the same User name and password as the BBS name and password ( after changing the temp password to their BBS password).  -For additional info on this see this  thread   or to get to the log in page  click here 

3. The TUG BBS red warning message is about a *BBS member code*. This isn't anything to do with your BBS or TUG member password but is a code which you put into your *BBS profile *which tells the BBS computer that you are a TUG member. You will see the BBS code on the "my TUG page" after you log into the main TUG website with with new TUG member username and password. 

Here is a  link  to instructions on how to find the BBS membercode (it is the same word for everyone, not a password you choose) and then log into the BBS, go to USER CP and then edit your profile (not edit password). Put the code into the box at the very end of your profile. *Don't put "time" or your BBS password in this box*!

PS it maybe helpfull to log out of the BBS and the TUG website then log back in. If everything worked you'll not see the red warning anymore. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe Doug's new revised thread  link  has a better and cleared procedure than the one I just did but maybe hearing it in a completely different way may make it clearer to some members.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, I think my passwords are the same now.  I've been sooo confused.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

> 3. The TUG BBS red warning message is about a BBS member code. This isn't anything to do with your BBS or TUG member password but is a code which you put into your BBS profile which tells the BBS computer that you are a TUG member. You will see the BBS code on the "my TUG page" after you log into the main TUG website with with new TUG member username and password.
> * Don't put "time" or your BBS password in this box!*



I'm hearing that this is the step which most people are having problems.
Again * Don't put "time" or your BBS password in the profile box!* put the *BBS member code *which you see on  the "my TUG page" after you log into the main TUG website.


----------

